# "Cards" on JB



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

I suck at getting these to work or show. I just want weather at all times. I've tried some suggestions from other users and it doesn't work.

I'm on JDkoreclipse v5. Anyone else?

Thanks guys.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm still on v2.1 just because i'm not having any issues so don't see a need to be on the latest but the cards seem to sort of work for me.

I checked the weather a few times yesterday and when I went in today to say "what's the weather like this weekend" it already had the weather card for my location up.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

What did Mustang say?









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

The weather card comes up if there is a weather or city location change, I believe (or that's what it does with me) The other work/home card will start to come up when it learns you patterns this morning when I got to work my home card came up for the first time. And other cards come up depending on searches.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> What did Mustang say?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Something about trying to build the world's largest database of JB threads... I'm gonna go start another one.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Lol. I did not see his thread. I don't start threads often.

Sorry Mustang!

P.S. wanna race my Prelude?









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

I can't get the sports one to work. I think its because my location is not considered local for the team I am looking for.

My looking to add Philadelphia sports teams, but my location is north jersey.

Anyone able to get sports card to work for "non local" teams?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

b16 said:


> Finally, somewhere you can go, without a leash.


Location has nothing to do with sports. Ask it the scores a few times and make sure you have web search history on.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

